# 4 weeks pg - too early for nausea?



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

This is for my sister. She's 4 weeks pregnant, she charts so she knows when she ovulated. She's had some nausea, seems like it's getting more intense. Other people seem surprised that she's been feeling sick already. I think that pretty much as soon as it implants and you start making hcG, you can start getting sick!

But this makes me wonder - IS it too early? Would this mean hcg is too high? Is this a sign of an ectopic pregnancy? (I had heard during my own pregnancy last year that really high hcg can mean ectopic)

What do you think? Any BTDT?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I got sick as soon as I got a BFP this time, I was 4wks. 1 day, so I would say no it's not uncommon to happen. I also know when I O'd because I was doing ovulation kits. Lot's of women have that as their first sign that they are pregnant.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope, not too early at all. Also, I don't know that nausea is necessarily related to hcg levels, but even if it is, my first thought would be twins rather than an ectopic.

Hope all goes well for you sister!


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

Before I found out I was pregnant this time, I too had signs. For no reason at all, I started taking naps during the afternoon. I was just so tired, and didn't know why. Then, when I missed my period, I took the test and found out. SO, I don't think 4 weeks is too early to have the signs.
Congratulations too!!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Not at all. For this pregnancy (2nd baby), it started at 4w2d...and lasted until 28 weeks


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks y'all. I JUST went through pg and birth, you'd think I'd remember all the "every pregnancy is different" stuff.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Another one here with early nausea for both pregnancies. Actually, the nausea and mild cramping started pretty much right after conception - albeit not badly for a couple of weeks. I had nausea through 14 weeks, peaking at about 6 weeks. Hope your sister is feeling better!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Another "Nope!" here!
I got bfp @ 9/10 dpo and I only tested because I was "feeling it"


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

Add me to the list....with this pregnancy, I was queasy at 7DPO and tested at 12 or 13 DPO. I started puking pretty soon after.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

It's never too early, says the third time HG mom. I vomited for the first time with #2 before I even knew I was pregnant, it had to be shortly after conception. At the time I thought it was just a fluke but now I know it wasn't.

This pregnancy, I was nauseous at 4 weeks and vomiting by 5 weeks. By 7 weeks I was nauseous 24-7 and vomiting multiple times a day. By 14 weeks I was down to vomiting just a few times a week with nausea most of the time, although I did have a (thankfully, short lived) stint somewhere around that time where I couldn't stop vomiting and had to go to the hospital. This continued until around 20 weeks when I was down to vomiting just once per week or so with nausea daily but not all day. That's where I'm at now, at 27 weeks. Oh, anddidimention? All this is while taking Zofran 2-3x a day. If I miss even one dose my head is in the toilet within 12 hours.

Ectopic pregnancy has a low HCG level that does not double every two or three days like a normal pregnancy. Early morning sickness is indicative of a normal, healthy pregnancy. When I had an ectopic, I was not nauseous and my hcg level was 80 at 5 weeks (very low). Two weeks of spotting later, I had another hcg test done and it was 300. Imo, HCG is not the only factor in morning sickness. I think it's other hormones as well. And for me, I am still nauseous and sick after the placenta is making it's own HCG and blood levels fall, and I stay sick.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Definitely not too early. I don't know how anyone could tell her it is, I mean, it's her body and she's experiencing the symptoms. Pregnancy is different for everyone and often different each time. I got nausea quite early.


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I throw up before I even get a BFP. It is one of my first signs of pregnancy. Happens at 9-10 dpo for me- same time I get implantation spotting.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Definitely not too early. I feel for her, 4 weeks is an early start, poor woman.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

I got them at 5 weeks this time- I was so bummed, I thought I at least had a few weeks grace period


----------

